# Vikings



## Jackobi (Apr 19, 2013)

Vikings (IMDB)

Anyone else watching this?

I'm up to episode 6, and after an indecisive first couple of episodes, it's grown on me a lot.
Ignoring the often cheesy accents and CGI, it's developing some strong characters and plot lines. The most obvious comparison is Game of Thrones, and whilst not up to GOT standards, it's worth watching.

Now off to watch ep7.


----------



## TruXta (Apr 19, 2013)

I've heard good things. Really must check it out, be rude not to.


----------



## JimW (Apr 20, 2013)

Other way for me I'm afraid. Gave it three episodes but found it progressively harder to swallow and have bailed.


----------



## Jackobi (Apr 20, 2013)

I nearly bailed within the first three episodes but stuck with it.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 20, 2013)

Is it the same one that was on TV a while ago?

Good series if it is

Oh, it's not


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 20, 2013)

You'd think they'd come up with an original name for it.  I'm probably talking about the 2012 series, or the Viking Sagas.  Look how many there are!

http://www.imdb.com/find?q=vikings&s=tt&ref_=fn_al_tt_mr


----------



## Jackobi (Apr 20, 2013)

No, I doubt it. It is fictional, more of a Viking soap opera, but slightly better than a usual soap.


----------



## Jackobi (Apr 20, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> You'd think they'd come up with an original name for it. I'm probably talking about the 2012 series, or the Viking Sagas. Look how many there are!
> 
> http://www.imdb.com/find?q=vikings&s=tt&ref_=fn_al_tt_mr


 
Wow, Vikings are a popular theme it seems.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 20, 2013)

Jackobi said:


> Wow, Vikings are a popular theme it seems.


 
Yeah, I've watched loads of Viking programmes and never know whether I've seen them or not because they're all called bloody _Vikings_!


----------



## Jackobi (Apr 20, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Yeah, I've watched loads of Viking programmes and never know whether I've seen them or not because they're all called bloody _Vikings_!


 
Well, if you like Viking stuff, you'll like Vikings.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 20, 2013)

Jackobi said:


> Well, if you like Viking stuff, you'll like Vikings.


 
Thanks for the tip about Vikings.  Can you let me know when it's on TV please.  The 2013 Vikings, not the 2012, or 2011, or 2010 or...


----------



## marty21 (Jun 2, 2013)

watched it all over this weekend, it did start a bit slow - but I enjoyed it more and more as the series developed. Very good, they are making season 2 so will look forward to that.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 2, 2013)

Proper Vikings!


----------



## cypher79 (Jun 2, 2013)

Yeah this was a pretty good series, will be watching the second series.....although the nordic accents were pretty ropey i thought.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 2, 2013)

marty21 said:


> watched it all over this weekend, it did start a bit slow - but I enjoyed it more and more as the series developed. Very good, they are making season 2 so will look forward to that.


 
What side was it on or was it on video?


----------



## marty21 (Jun 2, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> What side was it on or was it on video?


you can watch it all on lovefilm - they usually have a month's free trial before you have to pay


----------



## sim667 (Jun 4, 2013)

Never heard of it, sounds like somethnig I'd like though.

Is it not on netflix?


----------



## marty21 (Jun 4, 2013)

sim667 said:


> Never heard of it, sounds like somethnig I'd like though.
> 
> Is it not on netflix?


 only on lovefilm atm - although you can probably download it from somewhere


----------



## sim667 (Jun 4, 2013)

marty21 said:


> only on lovefilm atm - although you can probably download it from somewhere


 
Damn, I got rid of lovefilm cus it was shite.


----------



## Superdupastupor (Jun 4, 2013)

.


----------



## Gromit (Jun 4, 2013)

Its good but ends before it gets going. Needed more episodes.


----------



## sim667 (Jun 6, 2013)

Im up to episode 6, went on a vikings mad one last night...... I really like it.

Is it only 9 episodes in total?

I've decided my first born shall be called loki.

I also had no idea vikings where that into threesomes.


----------



## TitanSound (Jun 6, 2013)

sim667 said:


> I also had no idea vikings where that into threesomes.


 
I'm listening. Tell me more.


----------



## silverfish (Jun 6, 2013)

yeah them seem more than happy to roll their wives over for a visitor

I've watched em all, they are watchable but with a streak of Giddyup required IYSWIM


----------



## sim667 (Jun 6, 2013)

TitanSound said:


> I'm listening. Tell me more.


They try to coax a captured monk slave into one.


----------



## TitanSound (Jun 6, 2013)

sim667 said:


> They try to coax a captured monk slave into one.


 

"They"?


----------



## marty21 (Jun 6, 2013)

sim667 said:


> Im up to episode 6, went on a vikings mad one last night...... I really like it.
> 
> Is it only 9 episodes in total?
> 
> ...


 yep - but they are making a new series - so more viking sex frolics to come, more shield maiden action too


----------



## sim667 (Jun 6, 2013)

TitanSound said:


> "They"?


 
Well yes, there's normally two people in a couple, and three people in a threesome.....

Threesome - captured slave monk = couple hence they


----------



## sim667 (Jun 6, 2013)

marty21 said:


> yep - but they are making a new series - so more viking sex frolics to come, more shield maiden action too


epic

Game of thrones can fuck off.


----------



## marty21 (Jun 6, 2013)

mrs21 is trying to convince me that shield maidens didn't exist - I refuse to believe her - oh yeah yeah no historical evidence


----------



## TitanSound (Jun 6, 2013)

sim667 said:


> Well yes, there's normally two people in a couple, and three people in a threesome.....
> 
> Threesome - captured slave monk = couple hence they


 

I'd hoped it would be two fair maidens.


----------



## sim667 (Jun 6, 2013)

TitanSound said:


> I'd hoped it would be two fair maidens.


 
Oh right...... I getcha.

No. Viking men like to fightfuck with one woman it seems.


----------



## sim667 (Jun 6, 2013)

marty21 said:


> mrs21 is trying to convince me that shield maidens didn't exist - I refuse to believe her - oh yeah yeah no historical evidence


She's just jealous she never got the chance to be a shield maiden


----------



## marty21 (Jun 6, 2013)

TitanSound said:


> I'd hoped it would be two fair maidens.


 two shield maidens


----------



## marty21 (Jun 6, 2013)

sim667 said:


> She's just jealous she never got the chance to be a shield maiden


 aye!


----------



## sim667 (Jun 6, 2013)

Im jealous too tbh.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 7, 2013)

Enjoyed this so far. As said above ^ it took a couple of episodes but very good. I like the viking farm


----------



## kittyP (Jun 7, 2013)

Ti's silly but very enjoyable


----------



## sim667 (Jun 7, 2013)

Badgers said:


> I like the viking farm


 
I read this as "I like the viking fam." and wondered what had happened to badgers


----------



## sim667 (Jun 9, 2013)

Does anyone understand the navigation in this?

I can't see how the board in the bucket is a rudimentary compass, but prior to that they have the concept of north south east and west without having had a compass prior.

Or is the board in the bucket a rudimentary sextant?


----------



## bi0boy (Aug 27, 2013)

So I am watching this and noticed they had a guy called Cnut, so I thought "ooh he's gonna being King Cnut of England eventually" then I checked out the dates and realised it was a couple of hundred years too early.

So then I thought "Ah! The lead character is called Ragnar, that must be based on the famous Viking invader, Ragnar the Red". And I looked that up and realised that I had somehow confused reality with Skyrim


----------



## bi0boy (Aug 27, 2013)

sim667 said:


> Or is the board in the bucket a rudimentary sextant?



That's exactly what it was. Obviously they have the four directions prior to compasses on account of the sun rising and setting.


----------



## bi0boy (Aug 27, 2013)

I'm mostly liking it although a few of the characters don't quite come off. Like the elder's wife, who seems to be an American woman wearing 20th century makeup


----------



## Corax (Aug 27, 2013)

Jackobi said:


> Vikings (IMDB)
> 
> Anyone else watching this?
> 
> ...


 
What's it about?


----------



## sim667 (Aug 28, 2013)

bi0boy said:


> So I am watching this and noticed they had a guy called Cnut, so I thought "ooh he's gonna being King Cnut of England eventually" then I checked out the dates and realised it was a couple of hundred years too early.
> 
> So then I thought "Ah! The lead character is called Ragnar, that must be based on the famous Viking invader, Ragnar the Red". And I looked that up and realised that I had somehow confused reality with Skyrim


 
Is ragnar the red the same as ragnar lodbrok? I thought it was meant to be ragnar lodbrok, but I hadn't checked up on it, just assumed like.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ragnar_Lodbrok


----------



## bi0boy (Aug 28, 2013)

sim667 said:


> Is ragnar the red the same as ragnar lodbrok? I thought it was meant to be ragnar lodbrok, but I hadn't checked up on it, just assumed like.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ragnar_Lodbrok


 
Oh, so he was based on a real life person (or persons it seems).

Ragnar the Red features only in a game and not in reality:

http://elderscrolls.wikia.com/wiki/Ragnar_the_Red


----------



## sim667 (Aug 28, 2013)

bi0boy said:


> Oh, so he was based on a real life person (or persons it seems).
> 
> Ragnar the Red features only in a game and not in reality:
> 
> http://elderscrolls.wikia.com/wiki/Ragnar_the_Red


 
Oh right.....

Yeah in the tv show the king has the same name as the one featured in the saga of ragnar lodbroks sons........



Spoiler



King Aelle executes one of his army commanders by throwing him into a pit of snakes when we first see him in the show, and I know in the saga Ragnar Lodbrok is executed but King Aelle by being thrown into a pit of snakes, hence I made the connection, I assume that will happen in future series of vikings maybe?


 
Aella was around in about 866, when is vikings set?


----------



## bi0boy (Aug 28, 2013)

sim667 said:


> Aella was around in about 866, when is vikings set?


 
The sacking of Lindisfarne was 793, so round about then.


----------



## Stigmata (Nov 6, 2013)

So is this worth getting on DVD? I just found out a friend of mine was a consultant for the English language dialogue, and I do like a bit of Englisc


----------



## sim667 (Nov 6, 2013)

Any news on a second series?


----------



## unrepentant85 (Nov 6, 2013)

Brilliant show, well worth a watch! Season 2 is due in March next year.


----------



## Psychonaut (Feb 28, 2014)

s02e01 is up now


----------



## Jackobi (Mar 3, 2014)

Thanks for the heads-up Psychonaut, a good start to the second series.


----------



## Gromit (Mar 3, 2014)

I liked the realistic battle numbers. 

Don't like the soap opera sub plot.


----------



## TikkiB (Mar 3, 2014)

I thought this thread was about this which opens on Thursday

http://www.britishmuseum.org/vikings


----------



## sim667 (Mar 27, 2014)

Anyone been keeping up with it, i think im on episode 3 of s2 now.


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 27, 2014)

Same. Looks like its kicked up a gear- ragnars had his lands teefed so has gone home to be re united with his son (who is now bare hench). Plus he's lost half his men in the crossing so looks set to be running some nordic style tet offensive


----------



## Jackobi (Mar 27, 2014)

I'm keeping up with it, on EP04, this second series has been better than the first in my opinion. Ragnor isn't going to be too happy with the King of Wessex.


----------



## Manter (Mar 27, 2014)

Ooh, didn't know the second series had started 

wrysmile I believe this is your brand of historical tosh too


----------



## barney_pig (Mar 27, 2014)

My free months trial with amazon prime has ended, so I have not got access to this now, anyone know a decent torrent?


----------



## Jackobi (Mar 27, 2014)

barney_pig, it depends which episode you want and what resolution. I usually just pick the one with the most seeds at 720p.

http://pirateproxy.ca/search/vikings/0/99/200/


----------



## barney_pig (Mar 27, 2014)

Thanks


----------



## trabuquera (Mar 28, 2014)

Really enjoying s2 and they've all got such *lovely* hair. (only half taking the piss - I seriously love what they've done with all the braidy basketworky stuff.)

it's all gone a bit nordic recently for me, with this, the British Museum exhibit, a piece in the London Review of Books about the exhbit + a few recent books on them and the Andrew Graham Dixon thing on BBC2. All very intriguing, especially when taken together and reincarnated in the godlike form of Travis Fimmel.


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 28, 2014)

When I thought they'd killed off the giggling skald I was ready to sack it off, but he lives!


----------



## Jackobi (Mar 29, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> When I thought they'd killed off the giggling skald I was ready to sack it off, but he lives!



He annoyed the hell out of me, but when the implication was that he'd died, I felt similar outrage.


----------



## trabuquera (Mar 31, 2014)

... Read on Twitter that a third series has just been commissioned. 

Wonder if they're going to do the whole pit-of-snakes thing?


----------



## sim667 (Mar 31, 2014)

Jackobi said:


> He annoyed the hell out of me, but when the implication was that he'd died, I felt similar outrage.


 
Do you mean loki?

I like loki, he's awesome.


----------



## Jackobi (Mar 31, 2014)

sim667 said:


> Do you mean loki?
> 
> I like loki, he's awesome.



Yes, he annoyed me at first, but now he's grown on me.


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 31, 2014)

I like a man who can pull off eye shadow convincingly


----------



## trabuquera (Mar 31, 2014)

sim667 said:


> Do you mean loki?
> 
> I like loki, he's awesome.



In this version, it's Floki, with an F (or maybe several), not Loki. Perhaps because he's a very Flaki character....


/gets cloak and jumps in longship to leave quickly


----------



## sim667 (Mar 31, 2014)

trabuquera said:


> In this version, it's Floki, with an F (or maybe several), not Loki. Perhaps because he's a very Flaki character....
> 
> 
> /gets historically-accurate helmet and jumps in longship to leave quickly


 
I hadn't realised

I do like the name loki, particularly.


----------



## trabuquera (Mar 31, 2014)

Me too. If I had a kid (or a kitten) I'd be v tempted to call him Loki.


----------



## sim667 (Mar 31, 2014)

My first born son will be called loki.

I bet he'll be a little shit at school too.


----------



## Manter (Mar 31, 2014)

trabuquera said:


> Me too. If I had a kid (or a kitten) I'd be v tempted to call him Loki.


There's a kid down our road called Merlin, but Loki may be a step too far....


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 31, 2014)

Loki Lye-Smith


----------



## yield (Apr 2, 2014)

Just caught up with season two. 



Spoiler: spoiler



Aren't they all in trouble as the winter grain has been burnt?


----------



## Manter (Apr 9, 2014)

Just started watching series 2.....



Spoiler: Episode 1



wrong woman! And Bjorn is bound to come back and kill people...


----------



## trabuquera (Apr 10, 2014)

yield said:


> Just caught up with season two.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Answer:


Spoiler: spoiler



time to nip off to the Americas and nick some potatoes off the Incas then innit. oh, wait ....



unrelated:  there is an INSANE amount of passionate fandom for this programme on tumblr and twitter and very few people I know in Britain have even heard of it. Shame. Hope History Channel do run it over here as well.


----------



## marty21 (Apr 10, 2014)

just started on season 2 as well - realised I'd forgotten a lot that had happened in season 1


----------



## Gromit (Apr 10, 2014)

The break in the seasons killed my passion for this.

I saw Ep1. Enjoyed it.

Try to watch Ep2 and lost interest for no real reason.


----------



## Manter (Apr 11, 2014)

just watched Ep 7


Spoiler: eek



The spread eagle is seriously, seriously gory.  Hid behind my hands and they didn't even show that much.  ugh


----------



## BoxRoom (Apr 11, 2014)

Manter said:


> just watched Ep 7
> 
> 
> Spoiler: eek
> ...





Spoiler: isn't it



We were a little bit quiet when we watched that. It was a tad grim, especially post-pizza


----------



## Manter (Apr 11, 2014)

BoxRoom said:


> Spoiler: isn't it
> 
> 
> 
> We were a little bit quiet when we watched that. It was a tad grim, especially post-pizza





Spoiler: Compared to season 1



do you remember the bit in S1 where they do human sacrifice? That was gory, but I kind of got it- who they were, why they did it....Whereas this was mindless barbarians stuff


----------



## BoxRoom (Apr 11, 2014)

Manter said:


> Spoiler: Compared to season 1
> 
> 
> 
> do you remember the bit in S1 where they do human sacrifice? That was gory, but I kind of got it- who they were, why they did it....Whereas this was mindless barbarians stuff





Spoiler



Was that where fella-me-lad volunteered to be deaded? Was that series 1? (I have a terrible memory).


----------



## Manter (Apr 11, 2014)

BoxRoom said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Was tha


Yes, in the forest-y bit where the monk counts the animals, then the people


----------



## BoxRoom (Apr 11, 2014)

Manter said:


> Yes, in the forest-y bit where the monk counts the animals, then the people


Ta!

I need to get this on DVD.


----------



## Manter (Apr 11, 2014)

BoxRoom said:


> Ta!
> 
> I need to get this on DVD.


You got amazon prime? I've gone back and watched bits to remind myself 

I am enjoying it (icky bit aside.... And even that wasn't bad, just a bit


----------



## janeb (Apr 11, 2014)

Just started this and up to s1, ep3. So far, very good


----------



## BoxRoom (Apr 11, 2014)

Manter said:


> You got amazon prime? I've gone back and watched bits to remind myself
> 
> I am enjoying it (icky bit aside.... And even that wasn't bad, just a bit


Aye, signed up to the Prime stuff for the duration of this series 
Works a treat on the Xbox.


----------



## trabuquera (Apr 12, 2014)

Interesting how dark they make it - both literally (so much nearly-authentically-murky firelight...) and in terms of its worldview, the pagan ethics etc. especially as apparently History Channel get a lot of stick in the US for pro-Christian bias.

Ragnar's wild and crazy guy routine gets less appealing with repetition. But Lagertha ... is the original lady Don!



Spoiler



Blood eagle bit was rather less  than I was expecting in fact. some accounts of it are much gorier than that ...  I am not sure anyone - not even Jarl Crazy Eyes Crazy Skull Guy Borg - could have lasted without screaming ever. But AFAIK the whole idea is semi mythical and disputed, unlike the Norse human sacrifice stuff, which demonstrably happened. a lot.


----------



## Manter (Apr 12, 2014)

I think (though I'm no specialist in Viking history!) that there is quite a lot that may or may not have happened in it. Shield maidens for example- isn't there some questioning about whether women really did fight?


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Apr 12, 2014)

Watching season 2. So. Fucking. Boring.


----------



## trabuquera (Jan 22, 2015)

Season 3 heaving over the horizon, at least in the US - premieres Feb 19th on NBC but I don't know about Netflix, hulu, amazon etc.
Trailer here - for a bit:

Oh yes!


----------



## Miss Caphat (Jan 25, 2015)

I'm excited for season 3. 
I've liked the series so far...having read a bunch of sagas, I think the whole "soap opera" theme actually fits, probably more than for some period pieces, because they did seem a bit hung up on real-life romantic dramas and they spilled over a lot into the political for this culture, as far as I'm aware.

Floki bugs the shit out of me though. As does Ragnar's supermodel second wife. Bleurgh.  both seem strangely out of place.


----------



## Manter (Feb 23, 2015)

Series three started then. Ragnar is making more sense Miss Caphat but agree with you about the supermodel!


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 24, 2015)

I love floki!  he's a massive dickhead, I can identify with that.

strong opener to srs 3, but for some reason now when the title song is on I go 'demi moore demi moore, gimme demi moore'


----------



## bi0boy (Feb 24, 2015)

Aethelstan is my fav. Wouldn't watch if it wasn't for him. Also love the bits where they speak Old English, they should make all the "English" bits like that and only use English for when they speak Norse.


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 24, 2015)

last season contained some epic eye-banging when ragnar got in the bath with him- wait no not him, the king of saxons


----------



## Manter (Feb 24, 2015)

the English princess is quite a piece of work.... her reaction to the battle was very amusing


----------



## marshall (Feb 24, 2015)

Nonsensical battle tactics from the natives, great stuff though.


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 24, 2015)

is it me or does floki just get people pregnant then do this whole 'What have we done- this is terrible I fear many things' *mad eyes* then fuck off to battle.

CSA on that man


----------



## Manter (Feb 24, 2015)

marshall said:


> Nonsensical battle tactics from the natives, great stuff though.


The whole 'I see no bridge... Attack' 'why are they attacking them? Hang on, there's no bridge!' Thing was batshit


----------



## Manter (Feb 24, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> is it me or does floki just get people pregnant then do this whole 'What have we done- this is terrible I fear many things' *mad eyes* then fuck off to battle.
> 
> CSA on that man


'You are too reasonable'


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 24, 2015)

I just like his mad intensity allied with a mercurial dangerous edge. Was it season 2 where some of them converted to christianity and he was all 'You have denied your gods in front of a company of men. How now will you find Valhalla?'

lol pwnt


----------



## Manter (Feb 24, 2015)

He's supposed to be possessed by spirits isn't he? Wasn't that explained in series 1....  (I use the term loosely )


----------



## marshall (Feb 24, 2015)

Thought the way he eyed the crown was quite ominous too, roll on ep2.


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 11, 2015)

some spectacular post battle parenting from Ragnar this week.


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 11, 2015)

also: agriculture and infidelity. This series.


----------



## marshall (Mar 11, 2015)

Tough love, for sure.

It's the idiotic battle tactics of the English that I'm having trouble with, let's defend from a...bowl, where we can be at the mercy of a dozen well-placed archers. Enjoying the Rasputin-like figure back home too.


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 11, 2015)

old aethelstan. The spirit of Horn haunts that old roman bath


----------



## Miss Caphat (Mar 13, 2015)

Manter said:


> 'You are too reasonable'



see, this is why I don't like him! I think he reminds me of some "eccentric" ex-bf's, and I see through his dark, brooding, tortured weirdo act to the man-child inside*

* when I'm possibly reading way too much into a t.v. character


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 13, 2015)

tbf to floki I think he genuinely is tapped in the head rather than just pretending for to get laid. I mean, everyone thinks he's a dick. Even Ragnars mugging him off now.


----------



## Miss Caphat (Mar 13, 2015)

Season 3 has been excellent so far, imo.


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 13, 2015)

I did like how mr one-arm was like 'VALHALLA DEATH' and the saxons just shot arrows into him. But then like an old dog with one last lunge left he came forward and earned a battlefield death! Allfather welcomes another etc etc


----------



## trabuquera (Mar 13, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> also: agriculture and infidelity. This series.


 
Nobody can pull off the combo Wessex mud smear + pagan braiding + telly lipgloss look like our Lagertha.
Still loving this series to death (ha!) and I don't care any more if that's wrong or right.


----------



## marshall (Mar 14, 2015)

Did the Princess just piss on Ragnar...but, really, what a moving, beautiful-looking last ep.


----------



## sim667 (Mar 19, 2015)

Miss Caphat said:


> Season 3 has been excellent so far, imo.



I've found it a bit lacklustre..... but im hoping its building up to something.


----------



## sim667 (Mar 19, 2015)

marshall said:


> Did the Princess just piss on Ragnar...but, really, what a moving, beautiful-looking last ep.


I couldn't work out whether thats what she'd done either...... take a piss on his wound is what i thought?

Is piss antiseptic?


----------



## Chick Webb (Mar 19, 2015)

I want to watch it and I don't have the History channel.  Is it on Netflicks?  I'm not into telly/netflicks, but I've got a newborn, and getting into some shows could be good.


----------



## trabuquera (Mar 19, 2015)

It's definitely on Amazon (for free if you have Prime, otherwise pay per ep I think.)


----------



## not-bono-ever (Mar 20, 2015)

vikings you say ?

*jobs here*

http://www.newstalk.com/Looking-for-some-extra-work-Vikings-need-8000-extras-in-Ireland


----------



## Chick Webb (Mar 20, 2015)

not-bono-ever said:


> vikings you say ?
> 
> *jobs here*
> 
> http://www.newstalk.com/Looking-for-some-extra-work-Vikings-need-8000-extras-in-Ireland


All my punk/crusty mates in Ireland get extra work on this kind of thing when it comes up.


----------



## bi0boy (Apr 4, 2015)

bi0boy said:


> Aethelstan is my fav. Wouldn't watch if it wasn't for him.



Bastards


----------



## Miss Caphat (Apr 4, 2015)

bi0boy said:


> Bastards


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 5, 2015)

bi0boy said:


> Bastards


spoilering cunt


----------



## bi0boy (Apr 5, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> spoilering cunt



you know the score - catch up or don't view the thread.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 5, 2015)

tbh I thought ragnar getting pissed on was the season finale


----------



## Sprocket. (Apr 5, 2015)

Not reading this thread cos I intend watching the entire collection in the near future.
Hope it's going to be worth setting time aside to view.


----------



## Pingu (Apr 6, 2015)

not-bono-ever said:


> vikings you say ?
> 
> *jobs here*
> 
> http://www.newstalk.com/Looking-for-some-extra-work-Vikings-need-8000-extras-in-Ireland



mates of mine who do Viking enactment stuff applied. apparently unless you live in Eire they are not interested


----------



## Pseudopsycho (Apr 7, 2015)

Pingu said:


> mates of mine who do Viking enactment stuff applied. apparently unless you live in Eire they are not interested


 But but but I'm big and beardy with long hair and can do really bad accents and have used axes and longbows and stuff *cries manly norse tears*


----------



## Pingu (Apr 7, 2015)

Pseudopsycho said:


> But but but I'm big and beardy with long hair and can do really bad accents and have used axes and longbows and stuff *cries manly norse tears*



just lie and say you live in Dublin...


----------



## friedaweed (Mar 1, 2016)

Bump

First two eps of season 4 on couch tuner already


----------



## fizzerbird (Mar 1, 2016)

I'm watching them both tonight!!!


----------



## trabuquera (Mar 1, 2016)

Sadly it's going like all Michael Hirst (the writer) series - starts off good, gets sillier and has more gratuitous rumpy pumpy / anachronistic soft porn as it goes on. A lot of the more subtle stuff about Viking vs Christian world views is getting lost. But interestingly in this series everyone is behaving very very badly, so the goodies and baddies theme is less clearly defined and less stupid, and it still looks great. will keep at it!


----------



## camouflage (Mar 1, 2016)

Jackobi said:


> Vikings (IMDB)
> 
> Anyone else watching this?
> 
> ...



I used to watch this, but the Swedish accent sounds so innocent and childlike I couldn't take them seriously as Vikings.


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 2, 2016)

Ragnar has become a massive dick.

I keep thinking flokis going to get blood eagles

the english king, he of amusing rickmanesque delivery is also looking rough these days


----------



## trabuquera (Mar 2, 2016)

You've got to sort-of-admire a series where on the one hand half of it is anachronistically glamour-puss women draping themselves about, pornily, but OTOH the production team make the effort to shoot entire scenes with dialogue in historically authentic 10th century Old French. (<- which sounds amazingly weird, btw, like some sort of backwoods German put through a blender, not at all as Latinate as it looks when written out).


----------



## Pseudopsycho (Mar 3, 2016)

trabuquera said:


> You've got to sort-of-admire a series where on the one hand half of it is anachronistically glamour-puss women draping themselves about, pornily, but OTOH the production team make the effort to shoot entire scenes with dialogue in historically authentic 11th century Old French. (<- which sounds amazingly weird, btw, like some sort of backwoods German put through a blender, not at all as Latinate as it looks when written out).



I had the same feeling with the film Pathfinder, which was a speculative vikings invade the first nations tribes in America. Usual ax and sword affair but all the viking actors had their lines in Icelandic, including Clancy "The Kurgan" Brown


----------



## bi0boy (Mar 3, 2016)

Loved the Old English in previous seasons too:


----------



## fizzerbird (Mar 3, 2016)

Pseudopsycho said:


> But but but I'm big and beardy with long hair and can do really bad accents and have used axes and longbows and stuff *cries manly norse tears*


 fucking swoon!


----------



## marshall (Mar 6, 2016)

Interested to see which way floki goes from here.


----------



## trabuquera (Mar 6, 2016)

I wonder if he'll run off and make friends with Erlandur and Kalf. All of that stuff with Erlandur handing over "King Horik's ring, made by the magic shipbuilder Floki" (to that extra-scary berserker guy) seemed to be signalling that was a possible new alliance.

btw I would LOVE an ethically-sourced (i.e. free-range, non-pillaged) copy of Kalf's super-big-pimpin' two-tone white and grey fur cloak in that scene … gorgeous coat for a hunky (if evil) man...


----------



## trabuquera (May 24, 2016)

For anyone interested who's not consuming this via Amazon, or wants to DVR it, or watch it on a yuge television  - s3 begins UK TV premiere tonight on History Channel - 10pm I think.

(watching their previous repeats made me realise again how far downhill the whole wagon's rolled since the muscular and much less silly s1 and s2, but still...)


----------



## bi0boy (Dec 1, 2016)

Who wants to be King?


----------



## Pseudopsycho (Dec 1, 2016)

bi0boy said:


> Who wants to be King?


Is s4 pt 2 up on Amazon then?


----------



## bi0boy (Dec 1, 2016)

Pseudopsycho said:


> Is s4 pt 2 up on Amazon then?



S04E11 torrent. No idea about Amazon


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 12, 2017)

Manter said:


> I think (though I'm no specialist in Viking history!) that there is quite a lot that may or may not have happened in it. Shield maidens for example- isn't there some questioning about whether women really did fight?


A female Viking warrior confirmed by genomics

they've found a warriors grave that had a female skeleton in  so its all true, all of it


----------



## tommers (Sep 12, 2017)

When is this back on?


----------



## cybershot (Sep 12, 2017)

30/11/17


----------



## tommers (Sep 12, 2017)

Couple of trailers here: Vikings season 5: watch a brand new clip


----------



## nuffsaid (Sep 13, 2017)

Pseudopsycho said:


> But but but I'm big and beardy with long hair and can do really bad accents and have used axes and longbows and stuff *cries manly norse tears*



But can you dance?


----------



## trabuquera (Dec 1, 2017)

They're baaaaaaack and the first 2 eps highly promising, tho it's not the same without Ragnar & Ecgbert.
Everyone is wearing much less eyeliner.
I'll save my feminist indignation (at the way female characters just aren't allowed to age) for another day.
Still plenty of entirely gratuitous softcore, but some excellent shots of Iceland (yes!)
Jonathan Rhys Myers may yet ruin everything, mind.


----------



## donkyboy (Dec 1, 2017)

Good to have this back. Nice 2 episodes.


----------



## tommers (Dec 7, 2018)

502 started last week.

It's um.... gone a bit shit.


----------



## tommers (Dec 7, 2018)

trabuquera said:


> Jonathan Rhys Myers may yet ruin everything, mind.



Prophetic words.  He's so awful.


----------



## marshall (Dec 7, 2018)

Agree, not feeling any of the new storylines, it really does seems to have gone south without Ragnar.


----------



## trabuquera (Dec 7, 2018)

I'm a seer. Lick my hand


----------



## tommers (Dec 7, 2018)

marshall said:


> Agree, not feeling any of the new storylines, it really does seems to have gone south without Ragnar.


Why has Lagertha got blue hair?

Who did Rollo's make up?

Why is Heahmund always fucking whispering?

I mean, I'll still watch it but it's nowhere near what it used to be when Ragnar and Floki were sailing the seven seas.

God I miss Ragnar.


----------



## tommers (Dec 7, 2018)

Remember when Ragnar locked himself in a shed for ages with that Chinese woman and took shit loads of drugs?

Happy fucking days.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 7, 2018)

not sure what floki's still doing in it


----------



## marshall (Dec 7, 2018)

exactly, where's _that _storyline going?


----------



## tommers (Dec 7, 2018)

marshall said:


> exactly, where's _that _storyline going?



I think they just read the legend that Iceland was discovered by Floki and went with it.  I'm not sure they have a plan as to what actually happens once he is there.


----------



## belboid (Jan 18, 2019)

Got up to date with this half series last night.

And it's easy to see why no one has bothered commenting for over a month. I guess Ivar and Arthur are meant to be shown as polar opposites of each other, but that just means they are both one note characters we can't really invest in. Complete shits are okay supporting characters ( see Joffrey in GoT), but terrible main characters. Near angelic characters are always dull. You need that internal conflict, and neither of them have it.

The historical inaccuracies are also galling. Aethelred was King prior to Alfred, there is no need to set up a bullshit rivalry between them, still less of a reason to turn (childless, irl) Judith into a crazed demon who'd do anything for her bastard Saint of a child. Some revisionism is necessary, considering how little we really know of the era, and just to make it properly dramatic, but this is just silly.

Still, Steven Berkoff. He should be a laugh.

Oh, and, yes, Iceland is just dull and pointless now (even if Floki has actually discovered the doorway to Hel)


----------



## fucthest8 (Jan 18, 2019)

Gave up halfway through Season 4. Fun while it lasted, feel no urge to go back to it at all


----------



## tommers (Jan 18, 2019)

I was just thinking about thinking how much better it is now 



Spoiler



Heahmund died


----------



## belboid (Jan 18, 2019)

tommers said:


> I was just thinking about thinking how much better it is now
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, Berkoff in his place may liven things up for Season 6 (which has already been announced)


----------



## Badgers (Jan 18, 2019)

Is it any good?


----------



## belboid (Jan 18, 2019)

Badgers said:


> Is it any good?


First three seasons are great, the fourth has odd bits, but generally holds up. The fifth...has issues


----------



## Badgers (Jan 18, 2019)

belboid said:


> First three seasons are great, the fourth has odd bits, but generally holds up. The fifth...has issues


Cheers  I have been meaning to give it a go but never started


----------



## trabuquera (Jan 18, 2019)

Much like Norse culture, it get less and less interesting the more the Christians dominate the narrative 

S5 is all over the place really ... at least they killed off Rhys Meyers before he could ruin *everything*, and the latest ep (Baldur) has swung back to properly moody Nordic plotting where it's all chaotic and amoral. Lagertha's hair is finally drama-school-grey-aged rather than LOTR-style blue rinse. Needs more pagan animal symbolism and blood (and early linguistics seminars) and less faffing, though. 

Is an S6 really going to get made - I thought the History Channel has cancelled? Or are both these things true?


----------



## belboid (Jan 18, 2019)

trabuquera said:


> Is an S6 really going to get made - I thought the History Channel has cancelled? Or are both these things true?


Lagertha is directing an episode, Oleg the Prophet is turning up, and Ivar is still in it.  Apparently.


----------



## bellaozzydog (Jan 18, 2019)

tommers said:


> Why has Lagertha got blue hair?
> 
> Who did Rollo's make up?
> 
> ...



My mate Ratty from way back looks like ragnar, big fucking beard shaved head beady eyes.

he broke up with his partner and was contemplating putting himself back on the dating market
I suggested he get rid of the beard to claim some years back and he did.

 it was then I remembered he wasn't called ratty because of a fine head of dreadlocks but because under the beard he looked like a strange  water rodent peering out a hole in a river bank

he's grown it back now


----------



## Chilli.s (Jan 19, 2019)

too many spoilers.


----------

